# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : mod DayZ

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide du mod DayZ*.

----------


## CanardConnard

Très bien fait ce petit guide, même après avoir lu plusieurs guides écrits en anglais parfois peu claires, j'ai encore appris des choses, et puis c'est toujours plus agréable dans un français bien écrit et clair.
Par contre je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez de bons serveurs et si il y avait un moyen de se suicider facilement.
Merci.

----------


## Izual

Alors pour les serveurs, pas vraiment. A l'époque, il y en avait un de la communauté CPC, mais maintenant je crois qu'il est difficile de trouver un bon serveur vanilla, la plupart ont l'air d'être moddés. Outre les critères habituels (ping, nombre de joueurs, ...) il faut filtrer la difficulté (vétéran) et vérifier que la 3e personne est désactivée, ça donne généralement une bonne idée du sérieux des tauliers.

Concernant le suicide, c'est parfois possible. Quand je jouais, c'était d'ailleurs très en vogue de casser les jambes d'un joueur, de le soigner pour qu'il ne saigne pas, et de le laisser se démerder en pleine cambrousse. Dans ces cas-là, tu n'avais plus qu'à ramper pendant une bonne demie-heure pour trouver un zombie ou une falaise. Par contre, pour éviter ça ils ont implémenté une fonction suicide activable uniquement quand tu as une jambe cassée ou quelque chose du même ordre .Il faut faire Echap > Réapparition, il me semble. Je vais le rajouter dans le guide, c'est vrai que c'est utile.

----------


## CanardConnard

Moi j'aime bien la 3ème personne, pourquoi la désactiver ?

Apparemment le suicide fonctionne pas sur tous les serveurs, la dernière fois j'ai carrément demandé à un mec de me tuer, j'avais une jambe cassée et on avait pas de médicaments ni l'un ni l'autre, en pleine campagne sans zombies...

----------


## Izual

> Moi j'aime bien la 3ème personne, pourquoi la désactiver ?


J'aime bien aussi, mais je n'ai pas dit que la 3e personne ce n'est pas bien, juste que c'est un bon indicateur du sérieux du serveur. En 3e personne, la caméra est reculée par rapport à ton personnage et donc tu ne vois pas à travers ses yeux : du coup, tu peux par exemple voir ce qu'il y a derrière les coins de murs sans avoir à passer la tête. Du coup, les bons joueurs qui cherchent aussi un coté simulateur à leur jeu sont sur des serveurs exclusivement en 1P.

----------


## kashmiir

Yop, les liens des 2 cartes sont inactifs..
En tout cas, merci pour le guide : très pratique,... il manquerait juste un chapitre pour Epoch et sa partie construction/craft.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Izual

Effectivement, l'hébergeur des cartes a claqué depuis ma dernière vérification du guide... J'ai rapatrié les cartes sur le site, tu peux y accéder à nouveau. Merci de nous avoir prévenu.

----------

